# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  تراجع في عائدات Activision Blizzard للربع الثالث من 2019

## mohamed73

Activision Blizzard هي المجموعة الاستثمارية الشهيرة التي تملك بعضاً  من أشهر ألعاب الفيديو مثل Call of Duty و Candy Crush التي حصلت عليها  عندما استحوذت على شركة King. الشركة كشفت عن أرقام مالية مراجعة للربع  الثالث من 2019 و الذي انتهى في سبتمبر. الشركة حققت عائدات وصلت إلى 1.28 مليار دولار، و ذلك بتراجع نسبته 15%  عما تحقيقه لنفس الفترة الزمنية من العام الماضي. عائدات Blizzard لوحدها  تراجعت بنسبة 38%، أما عائدات King فقد حافظت على معدلاتها و تراجعت بنسبة  1% فقط. كما تراجعت أرباح الشركة للسهم الواحد بنسبة 24%.

----------

